# Selling Bugman's Brewery Dwarves and other Rare/Classic/Rogue Trader Models



## greyfoxuk (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi all, been a while since i've been on here, but i've have done business on here before.

Selling Bugman Brewery Dwarves and other models....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151102476367?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151102461644?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151102465673?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151102475224?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151102470697?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Some more will be posted soon.... haven't had the chance to list everything yet, feel free to pm me with any queries etc.

Stay classy san diego.


----------

